# First time using collagen sheets with capicola



## smokininthegarden (Mar 14, 2020)

I have to admit they are much easier to use than I first anticipated. I was having visions of the collagen tearing, having blowouts 
etc. but none of that happened.  They are very easy to work with.

Here are 7 finished capas ready for the dryer. I took lots of pics so I can post more of the process if anyone is interested.

Cal


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 14, 2020)

Are those like the Sausagemaker dry-steak sheets?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

This is who makes it...
http://tub-ex.com/products/food/

Umai dry is buying in bulk and marking it up.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

smokin-
That is one meat product that is high on my priority list now that my chamber is up and running! Like! I'll be watching....


----------



## smokininthegarden (Mar 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> smokin-
> That is one meat product that is high on my priority list now that my chamber is up and running! Like! I'll be watching....


Hey swamp
When I started making capicola it was love at first taste, there just isn’t anything else quite like it. The taste 
and texture are just out of this world. I’m starting to like it better than dry cured salami, and I love that.

Cal


----------



## LanceR (Mar 15, 2020)

Which of the Tub-ex products is that?

Best regards,


----------



## smokininthegarden (Mar 15, 2020)

LanceR said:


> Which of the Tub-ex products is that?


The collagen sheets that I am using came from the sausage maker.

https://www.sausagemaker.com/Collagen-Sheets-p/17-1850.htm


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2020)

Very interested in more of the process if you would be willing.


----------



## LanceR (Mar 15, 2020)

smokininthegarden said:


> The collagen sheets that I am using came from the sausage maker.
> 
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/Collagen-Sheets-p/17-1850.htm



Thanks.




indaswamp said:


> This is who makes it...
> http://tub-ex.com/products/food/
> 
> Umai dry is buying in bulk and marking it up.



Alright Indaswamp, which exact product is it?

Best regards to all.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Mar 15, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Very interested in more of the process if you would be willing.


Hi smokinE
The initial process is very simple, just make a salt, sugar and cure mixture, rub half of it into meat
place in a zip lock bag then into fridge for a week. Rub in the remaining mixture then another
week in the fridge. Len poli’s site has a recipe that covers the details for this step.

After that is just a matter of seasoning, wrapping and netting.  To start I cut the sheets to size.
Lay on a cutting board spray with water to help soften the sheet place the coppa on top then
sprinkle the desired seasoning over the meat to cover all sides.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Next wrap the meat like you are making a burrito.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then stuff into netting, tie off both ends and hang to dry. 
Yes my improvised Shasta bottle stuffing tube will have to go but it worked for the time being.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hang for 2-3 weeks @ 55 deg. and 70-80% RH or till 25-30% green weight is lost.
Here is the finished product ready for the chamber.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2020)

Smokin, thanks for sharing this. So those wraps take the place of a beef bung? Otherwise it’s the same process?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes 

 SmokinEdge
, you can read about it here:
https://umaidry.com/

But with these sheets, you can dry the product in a regular refrigerator.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Mar 29, 2020)

One of the smaller capicolas is done already after just 2 weeks in the chamber. The others seem to have 
another week to go. As always the flavor and texture of this product is incredible.

Cal


----------



## blucmal (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## lesj (Sep 6, 2021)

LanceR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the tub-ex.com site, the UMAI DrybagSteak is their "Tublin 10" product. There is no purchase link on their website, so I just sent an email inquiry about direct purchase. The company is in Denmark.


----------

